# Vanity House



## jsp77 (Mar 1, 2017)

I've wanted to have a look here for quite sometime and not being too far, well about an hour away. So I put in the few extra miles and go and have a look. This must have once been a lovely place in its day, just wish i'd have got here sooner as there are many things that have grown legs and not there now. But still plenty to photograph both inside and out. As i was in the house it begain to rain so had to rush round whilst photographing the oustide.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/Srtc5Y


https://flic.kr/p/RVjb1W


https://flic.kr/p/RVj9T5


https://flic.kr/p/SiUcBc


https://flic.kr/p/Rg5V4D


https://flic.kr/p/Rg5SjR


https://flic.kr/p/Sv9jDP


https://flic.kr/p/Rdq2XE


https://flic.kr/p/Rg5LZn


https://flic.kr/p/SiTUv8


https://flic.kr/p/RdpRNb


https://flic.kr/p/RdpNZq


https://flic.kr/p/SrsLef


https://flic.kr/p/RViwnQ


https://flic.kr/p/SrsuZY


https://flic.kr/p/Sv8SAg


https://flic.kr/p/Sru3uu


https://flic.kr/p/SiURYT


https://flic.kr/p/RdqYLC


https://flic.kr/p/SiUorP​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## HughieD (Mar 2, 2017)

Stunning set JSP...


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 2, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Stunning set JSP...



cheers Hughie


----------



## smiler (Mar 2, 2017)

Well put together slice of family history JSP, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2017)

I enjoyed my visit here a few year ago.shame stuff is going walkies.great report and pics


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 2, 2017)

Nicely captured, sadly, it always ends the same way with beautiful old houses like these, first things go missing, and then eventually it goes up in flames if it's not already done up.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

Ahh what a lovely set of images. The false teeth and photographs makes you think about the houses last occupiers, yep its amazing how these objects seem to get up and walk, often not valuable stuff...do we have serial killer mentality type folks in the UE world who can not resist taking momentos from places, then when they die their places get urbexed full circle lol I know it usually all ends up in a skip but I leave stuff alone if Im ever lucky enough to get somewhere before its all gone, we all need stuff to photograph


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice but I sensed such sadness about the place. The photographs added a bit more history.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 4, 2017)

That is really well captured mate, some beautiful shots there. Nice work!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 5, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> That is really well captured mate, some beautiful shots there. Nice work!



cheers Brewtal

Also thanks to everyone else who commented


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 6, 2017)

Kelly-marie17 said:


> ca i have a idea of where this is please ?x



If some of the photographs are of items that belonged to the last occupier/inhabitant (or a family member maybe?), one has enough information to find out a lot about the history of this place and its occupants. One of the images does actually give a generalised 'answer' to your question.


----------



## Urbex Fam (Mar 26, 2017)

Great photos!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 26, 2017)

Brilliant that jsp nice work!


----------

